# looking for a 4 wheel drive car



## bigdaddy61362 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am looking for a 1/10 scale four wheel drive car that has the belt to the front offset to allow the battery to set in the center. Shaft would be ok too.

I want to take the running parts and Make a 4 wheel drive sprint car. That is why i need the belts or shaft offset. Is there such a car made ?

Thanks for the help.

Walter Fisher


----------



## trashslash (Dec 14, 2011)

bigdaddy61362 said:


> I am looking for a four wheel drive car that has the belt to the front offset to allow the battery to set in the center. Shaft would be ok too.
> 
> I want to take the running parts and Make a 4 wheel drive sprint car. That is why i need the belts or shaft offset. Is there such a car made ?
> 
> ...


i have a 4wd drift car off side drive shaft tamiya celica just a roller


----------



## bigdaddy61362 (Apr 17, 2011)

Could you post a pic of chassis layout ?


----------



## bigdaddy61362 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking for a 1/10 scale size

Walter


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Team Magic still has a car with the battery down in the center and the belts offset to the side.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

You can still get drivetrain parts for the Losi JRX-S


----------



## bigdaddy61362 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I will look into them.

Walter


----------

